# ISO Egyptian Breeder



## Ribarski (May 31, 2016)

Hello everyone. 

I am in search of an Egyptian tortoise, the younger the better. 

I am in Florida at the moment, but moving to North Carolina soon.

I don't mind getting on a waiting list, I know these little guys are hard to come by. 

I've heard of a couple breeders on this forum but am having trouble locating them. I'm probably just not as computer savvy as I once was. 

Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 31, 2016)

This is the only member who has asked us to include him on our breeder's list:

*EGYPTIAN*

Chris Leone
_Owner/Operator of: _www.hermannihaven.com and www.gardenstatetortoise.com
_Partner of:_www.turtleroom.com


----------



## Ribarski (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks Yvonne,

I saw Mr Leone on a list dating back to 2013. 

I've heard of another breeder here in Florida named John Coakley, but I haven't been able to find any information on him.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 1, 2016)

John coakly is always at the Daytona show every year he is in Florida as well. Also have bill here on the forum.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 1, 2016)

@billskleins


----------



## Ribarski (Jun 2, 2016)

Gracias.


----------

